
Leaked Documents Expose Stunning Waste and Incompetence at the Copyright Office - ohjeez
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20170401/23571937059/newly-leaked-documents-expose-stunning-waste-incompetence-copyright-office.shtml
======
masonic
TL;DR: The Copyright Office was a money-wasting complete clusterf.ck under the
prior administration, but don't you _dare_ let the new administration or
Congress change anything. Um, _what?_

